
Amazon Corretto – Free, multiplatform, production-ready distribution of OpenJDK - Zaheer
https://aws.amazon.com/corretto/
======
Zaheer
From James Gosling (creator of Java) himself:
[https://twitter.com/errcraft/status/1062641930205622273](https://twitter.com/errcraft/status/1062641930205622273)

